# Reo, a month in - few questions



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Hey guys. A month now and I've hardly put the Reo down. Gelled with it from first use with the RM2. Couple of questions though - small stuff that's come up and hoping some of the reonauts can assist:

Getting some battery movement - shifting slightly towards the door. More so on VTC4 flat tops than efest button tops - but even with the button tops it shifts slightly. I can sometimes hear when it moves. Normal? Must be size related but are there any "tricks" to stop this movement?
Where can I get deoxit gold locally? If it's not available, is there a decent local alternative?
I'm cleaning it in a bath with hot water and soap, then rinsing and drying. Is it really worth getting a U/S cleaner? The one I wanted was just under R1k but they are no longer available. Any suggestions as to what/where to buy one (thats not too big)
Cyclone - I prefer this to the Cyclops and even RM2. When I wick it right, the flavour is intense and by far the best I've experienced - 50% of the time, I'm experimenting still. I think the airflow on mine may be slightly larger than stock but flavour quality is still superb. When I don't get wicking right, its pretty good but noticeably muted even using the same coil. In search of that intense flavour, any tips on coil height or other wickng suggestions? Seems that less is more in my testing and I'm getting best results from Rayon (before this I was strictly jap cotton). I've read the Cyclone thread and seen multiple builds - there are so many, but really just looking for a key tip or two (for my simple 26/28g kanthal build on 2mm id, ranging between .8 and 1.1ohm)
I bought the Reo for evenings and weekends only but now comes to the office with me and I'll probably be selling a bunch of gear soon. Even a mod I thought I'd never part with. Seems like 2 Reo's (I only have 1) and a decent temp control mod (which I don't yet have either), with a couple of good RDA's and maybe a sub-ohm tank is everything a vaper needs, at the moment anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (6/5/15)

The battery movement I'm presuming is normal coz it happens with mine as well. What I normally do is, with the battery inserted, turn it in its place. This prevents it from moving around. 

The grease to use on the firing pin and battery top- I think the the other reonauts use dialectic grease- available at hardwares I think. 

As for cleaning the reo, I also just wash mine in hot water and a quick dry with the hair dryer- this works for me. I've got a dedicated toothbrush which I use to get into the grooves for the door. 

I cannot comment on the rm2/ cyclone/ cyclops as I haven't owned any of them before, but what I can say that with regards to wicking, less is definitely more. The more wick you use, the more muted the flavor. I've found that having the wick just touching the base (not curled under the coil- if you have wick long enough to curl under the coil, your wick is too long) is the best for flavor. 

Hope this helps with some of your questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Riaz said:


> The battery movement I'm presuming is normal coz it happens with mine as well. What I normally do is, with the battery inserted, turn it in its place. This prevents it from moving around.
> 
> The grease to use on the firing pin and battery top- I think the the other reonauts use dialectic grease- available at hardwares I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Riaz I'll give those a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys. A month now and I've hardly put the Reo down. Gelled with it from first use with the RM2. Couple of questions though - small stuff that's come up and hoping some of the reonauts can assist:
> 
> Getting some battery movement - shifting slightly towards the door. More so on VTC4 flat tops than efest button tops - but even with the button tops it shifts slightly. I can sometimes hear when it moves. Normal? Must be size related but are there any "tricks" to stop this movement?
> Where can I get deoxit gold locally? If it's not available, is there a decent local alternative?
> ...


@Riaz has answered you well. Maybe to add:

Be careful to not press the firing button too hard - that could shift the battery. Just press lightly to make contact.
As @Riaz said.
Not really necessary - just a luxury. The way you do it is perfectly fine. Once a month or so.
Much depends on the juice. For dark juices you need to dry burn and re-wick more. Less wick is better. The higher the coil and the closer to the post the more throat hit. The lower the coil and the nearer to the edge of the deck the more flavour. I want to buy my Cyclops back. Maybe try a 1.5 mm ID build.
A 2nd Reo is always a good idea!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

Most of the questions have been answered already but just to add my 2c in... I far prefer the new AW Button Top Batteries over the flat top and I find a gentle press of the fire button is all I need... I haven't found battery movement at all... I think @Andre is right and you may be button mashing rather than using a gentle press.

I rate the Cyclone the best REO atty around and I have tried a few... I have also found that the flavour to be the best with a micro coil (1,5mm diameter) of around the 1Ω to 1,4Ω mark and with a Rayon wick. And most certainly less is more with the wick.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Andre said:


> @Riaz has answered you well. Maybe to add:
> 
> Be careful to not press the firing button too hard - that could shift the battery. Just press lightly to make contact.
> As @Riaz said.
> ...


I'm still finding my sweet spot on the Cyclops but unfortunately @Andre - i don't think I will sell that for a long time. but u got dibs if ever it happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Most of the questions have been answered already but just to add my 2c in... I far prefer the new AW Button Top Batteries over the flat top and I find a gentle press of the fire button is all I need... I haven't found battery movement at all... I think @Andre is right and you may be button mashing rather than using a gentle press.
> 
> I rate the Cyclone the best REO atty around and I have tried a few... I have also found that the flavour to be the best with a micro coil (1,5mm diameter) of around the 1Ω to 1,4Ω mark and with a Rayon wick. And most certainly less is more with the wick.


Thanks @Rob Fisher I'd love to get some authentic aw's but they seem so hard to find. Wish our local vendors started stocking them because they'd sell like hot-cakes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

Andre said:


> @Riaz has answered you well. Maybe to add:
> 
> Be careful to not press the firing button too hard - that could shift the battery. Just press lightly to make contact.
> As @Riaz said.
> ...


I'll try a 1.5mm id - with the coil set quite low, and minimal wick. And yeah.. that second Reo


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher I'd love to get some authentic aw's but they seem so hard to find. Wish our local vendors started stocking them because they'd sell like hot-cakes!



Keep an eye out for the new upgraded Efest batteries that are incoming...they look amazing: 2800mAh 35A continuous discharge and 2100mAh 38A

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Keep an eye out for the new upgraded Efest batteries that are incoming...they look amazing: 2800mAh 35A continuous discharge and 2100mAh 38A


Saw those on a thread the other day.. they look fantastic. I was told what cell was under the wrap but I forgot already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Keep an eye out for the new upgraded Efest batteries that are incoming...they look amazing: 2800mAh 35A continuous discharge and 2100mAh 38A



And they are probably flat tops...  I far prefer the button tops in my REO's.


----------



## free3dom (7/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And they are probably flat tops...  I far prefer the button tops in my REO's.



Efest batteries come in both flat and button tops (I have some of both) - or at least the previous iteration did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (7/5/15)

KB_314 said:


> Saw those on a thread the other day.. they look fantastic. I was told what cell was under the wrap but I forgot already



If I recall correctly Efest is re-wrapped LG cells


----------

